# Songs about Texas



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I have been thinking that Texas and cities in Texas have a lot of songs written about them. What are some of your favorites?

Some of my favorites are:
_All My Ex's Live in Texas_ by George Strait
_That's Right (You're Not from Texas)_ by Lyle Lovett
_Amarillo By Morning_ by George Strait


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My absolute favorite: Dallas by Johnny Winter.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

China grove by the Doobie Brothers.

Link.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Grant Lee Buffalo: Lone Star Song....


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Remember the Alamo






Jimmie Rodgers - T for Texas


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

"She was guilty, I was dead. And what d'ya think that ol judge said..."

That's the way the girls are from Texas, Ry Cooder


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_Prairie Rose_ by Roxy Music (1974). As this group were one of the UK's premier art-rock practitioners the song is devoid of any of the usual Lone Star rootsiness apart from Phil Manzanera's (perhaps ironic) slide guitar fills but I like it. As luck would have it Bryan Ferry was squiring the statuesque Texan Jerry Hall the following year but I don't know whether the song's lyrical content consisted of a pre-relationship tribute or if it was just coincidental.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

"Hot Dog" Led Zeppelin


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marty Robbins... (Long Version) "El Paso" 1959 with Lyrics 
Tip from my dad, bless him.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Gotta be some by ZZ Top, and Jerry Jeff Walker. Top did an album called Tejas.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

'I have been from Tucson to Tucumcari,
Tehachapi to Tonipah'

Little Feat-'Willin'

(have not got an atlas at hand but I can imagine one of these places is in Texas?....and if I have my spelling is not up to scratch please bear in mind I am sitting here singing this to myself))


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Not exclusively about Texas but:

"You can teach me lots of lesson
You can bring me lot of gold
But you just can't live in Texas
If you don't have lot of soul"

From At The Crossroads written by Doug Sahm and originally recorded by the Sir Douglas Quintet, although I first encountered in the version by Mott The Hoople.

Texas Rose Cafe by Little Feat is another contender.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

One of my favorite Texas bluesmen (after Johnny Winter). One of Alan's guitars was given to him by SRV, I think the red one.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Lee Ann Womack's song "A Little Past Little Rock" begins with the line: "I had to leave my life in Dallas." I think that counts as a song about Texas. She's fleeing her hometown to escape memories of her ex (we've probably all been there...)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Lee Ann Womack's song "A Little Past Little Rock" begins with the line: "I had to leave my life in Dallas." I think that counts as a song about Texas. She's fleeing her hometown to escape memories of her ex (we've probably all been there...)


No, we haven't. Please explain the pain.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> No, we haven't. Please explain the pain.


Haha, I think Lee Ann does a better job than I would. She's a country music singer, so of course she's an expert at describing the achy-breaky stuff!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Haha, I think Lee Ann does a better job than I would. She's a country music singer, so of course she's an expert at describing the achy-breaky stuff!


Deftly parried. Too bad we can't predict ex-potential, before these things get too far gone.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh I almost forgot this great Johnny Winter Texas song which tells the story of his experience as he tried to make it on the music scene in the 1960s. Just love the guitar solo that starts at 1:10.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Glen Campbell Galveston


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

"Big D" from Frank Loesser's "The Most Happy Fella."


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

RIP Doug Sahm






RIP Gatemouth


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

An adult only parody on the three Beatles songs Frank seemed to like.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Any list of classic Texas songs must begin... and end... with Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Waylon Jennings recognized the importance of Bob Wills...






... as did even the Rolling Stones...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Yellow Rose of Texas


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

senza sordino said:


> Yellow Rose of Texas






I like this one.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

starthrower, I saw Gatemouth at the La folklife festival just a few months before he died. He brought the house down (or the outdoor equivalent of bringing the house down).

*Juke Boy Bonner - Houston*





*Furry Lewis - Brownsville*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Here are a few more:

Waylon Jennings - Luckenbach, Texas
Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas
Little Texas - God Blessed Texas
Tracy Lawrence - Texas Tornado
George Strait - Texas Cookin' (album cut)
Chris LeDoux - Dallas Days (and Fort Worth Nights)
Alabama - If You're Gonna Play in Texas
Gary Moore - Texas Strut

George Strait has a lot more of these, being from Texas and all.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Metairie Road said:


> *Juke Boy Bonner - Houston*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That a great one. Johnny Winter should have covered that!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is an article: The 25 Best Songs about Houston.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I've just remembered this gem:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Headin' for the Texas Border - Flamin' Groovies:


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

"Ft. Worth Blues" is my favorite Steve Earle song _and_ my favorite Texas song, so you get two favorites in one ...


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

schigolch



> Headin' for the Texas Border - Flamin' Groovies


Proto-punk. Great stuff.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I came across this song that is not necessarily about Texas but worthy of posting because of this line (just past 0:50):

"Oh they put me off [the train] in Texas, that's the state I dearly love. Wide open space around me, like the moon and stars up above..."

You Tube Link


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

"The Eyes of Texas". University of Texas school song and really creepy lyrics; but I learned it with different words as a kid watching "Tales of Texas Rangers" on TV in Austin.

https://m.youtube.com/?reload=7&rdm=2bnanu3rn#/watch?v=r2F4K7nbcgs

"Ballad of the Alamo", sung by Marty Robbins. Great tune, awkward lyrics. Score was by Dimitri Tiomkin for the 1960 John Wayne potboiler, "The Alamo;" thankfully it wasn't sung onscreen.

https://m.youtube.com/?reload=7&rdm=2bnanu3rn#/watch?v=9oQrZGAwfC0


----------



## CMonteverdi (May 2, 2014)

Wasp - blind in texas
Izzy Stradlin - Texas

Lk


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Thunderstruck, AC/DC
T For Texas, The Outlaws
Texas, George Strait.

Texas:
There wouldn't be no Alamo,
No Cowboys in the Superbowl...
No "Lonesome Dove", no "Yellow Rose",
If it wasn't for Texas.

I wouldn't be a Willie fan.
Nobody'd swim the Rio Grande.
I wouldn't be an American,
If it wasn't for Texas.

Fort Worth would never cross my mind,
An' there'd be no Austin City limits sign.
No Lonestar of any kind.
If it wasn't for Texas.

[Instrumental break]

I'd never've gone to Tennessee,
To sing my songs an' chase my dreams.
Only Heaven knows just where I'd be,
If it wasn't for Texas.

Fort Worth would never cross my mind.
There'd be no Austin City limits sign.
An' no Lonestar of any kind.
If it wasn't for Texas.

It made me the man I am...
Thank God for my old stompin' ground.
I wouldn't be standin' right here, right now,
If it wasn't for Texas.
If it wasn't for Texas.
If it wasn't for Texas.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Did the yellow road of Texas came up already?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes it did,I posted a video ,it was from the movie the Searchers


----------

